# new easter egg found on ics



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

Simply, go to settings > about info > and tap continuosly fast on android version. Mine is 4.0.3 from there u will see a ice cream sandwich droid pop on ur home screen if u hold on it for 5 seconds you will see flying sandwiches appear on your screen


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

That's been known for a while...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alopez729 (Jan 30, 2012)

I didnt know, I didnt see any posts on it sorry


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, same thing in GB, if you did that then you get some weird Android-Zombie art


----------

